# White Speaker Wire



## Solidify (May 12, 2011)

I need to find some reasonably priced white speaker wire for my receiver's surround sound speakers. They need to be white so that they don't show very much when I run them up the wall joints. 

Something like this:










I have this wire but it shows too much:










Anyone know of a website that sells?


----------



## MPR (Aug 28, 2010)

http://www.amazon.ca/Foot-Gauge-Spe...1376457188&sr=8-7&keywords=white+speaker+wire


----------



## yustr (Sep 27, 2004)

Go into any hardware store and buy as much 16 gage white lamp cord (wire) was you need. Example


There's never been any proof that special "speaker wire" performs better. (The electrons don't seem to care how much the wire costs. :grin: )


----------



## Solidify (May 12, 2011)

yustr, I don't know what the wire is called, I just googled speaker wire because it's used for speakers. What is the actual name/type of that wire? I'm talking about the one that you insert the gold copper part into the speaker which then locks it in.


----------



## MPR (Aug 28, 2010)

One thing that you need to remember is that speakers can pull a lot of amps, more than your normal 65 Watt light bulb. Therefore, 16 AWG is recommended for under 50 ft. and 14 AWG for over 50 ft.



> What is the actual name/type of that wire? I'm talking about the one that you insert the gold copper part into the speaker which then locks it in.


Are you referring to a banana connector?

http://www.amazon.ca/s/ref=nb_sb_no...&field-keywords=speaker wire banana connector


----------



## yustr (Sep 27, 2004)

Solidify said:


> yustr, I don't know what the wire is called, I just googled speaker wire because it's used for speakers. What is the actual name/type of that wire? I'm talking about the one that you insert the gold copper part into the speaker which then locks it in.


The wire is just called: lamp cord. Any hardware store will know exactly what you're requesting. Typically, one of the two wires will have marking or ridges in the insolation to keep track of + -.

You'll attach the lamp cord using the banana connects as shown by MPR.


----------



## Solidify (May 12, 2011)

No I don't use that banana connector, never seen that before.


----------



## MPR (Aug 28, 2010)

I recall that when I was an undergrad back in the early 80s and worked in a coliseum helping to set up the equipment for bands that all of their speakers used banana plugs. Looking around the house, all of the speakers here also use them. I suppose that a really cheap set of speakers might just have screws that you wrap the wire around them. There may be other types of proprietary connectors too.


----------



## Solidify (May 12, 2011)

My receiver doesn't accept banana plugs. The copper strips go right into the back clips.
This is the receiver: Amazon.com: Koss C220 DVD/Receiver Home Theater System: Mike Sarne: Electronics


----------



## MPR (Aug 28, 2010)

Yes, I see in the manual that the system uses a clamping-type connector for bare wires. Then you don't need anything but the appropriate gauge wires -- you can use a knife to strip a half inch off the insulation and twist the bare ends, if braided, so they don't fray.

Owner's Manual - KOSS Home Theatre C220 - ManageMyLife.com


----------



## Solidify (May 12, 2011)

Yeah I've had the thing working already. Been using it in my basement for the last 5-6 years. I just need new wire because my dad's walls are white and I'm giving it to him. That was the reason for this thread.


----------



## oscer1 (Jan 27, 2010)

how much are you looking to spend on the wire and how much do you need?


----------



## Solidify (May 12, 2011)

25 feet should be OK. I found some 10$ for 25 ft and my dad said that's OK for him. But I don't know the measurements.


----------



## abilenewillson (Aug 20, 2013)

Just take that wire and walk upto a hardware store, im sure they can look at it and give you the right one.


----------

